
Ask HN: How does Elon Musk innovate in disparate fields? - LeicesterCity
Is it that he reads constantly and eclectically?<p>My theory is that his physics and economics degree helps him to think technically and with a business mindset. Added that he reads widely and is talented.<p>In my opinion, the world will be a more interesting place if people learn to think like him.
======
coldtea
> _Is it that he reads constantly and eclectically?_

No, it's mostly that

(a) he has the will to ventures in various fields

(b) he has the money (from his early ventures) to venture in various fields

(c) he hires people who know their stuff in those fields

He doesn't have to come up with anything resembling real innovation (a new
technique or process) himself. He just have to give his stuff the general
direction and push them towards it.

Having a technical and business background helps, but don't imagine any Tony
Stark like lab research on the technical level done by him personally.

